# Rose breasted grosbeak



## Mark-n-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I was at the folks house in Jackson this week and saw one for the 1st time. It was at the feeder. They had not seen one before either. Very cool looking bird.
Mark


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

My folks live in the Milford area,,,, the year before last, all of a sudden those birds started showing up at the feeder all the time. I see them quite often now. They are cool.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

My Wife has a Sony DSC-H2 DigiCam that she likes to flash critters with....
We enjoy the bird feeders around suppertime especially!












We get some great lookin' birds to visit!









Thanks Dawn!!!


*R*


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Whoa!!!! What is that "blue" bird???


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

PM me OR we'll hafta let it sit & get some guesses going!!!
:lol:
LOL!!!

NEAT bird - huh WHB????


RAS


----------



## Ugottaluvit (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it is (Blue one) an Indigo bunting....I've only seen them occasionally.


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

You are welcome sweety!


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

I know what it is!!! I know what it is!!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Ladygill said:


> I know what it is!!! I know what it is!!!


Of course you do , YOU took that picture!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


Ugottaluvit is correct !

"Indigo Bunting"

For more of Dawn's artful eyeball works:
Look HERE

Oh yeah WHB , don't call it a "blue bird" or you may get a reprimand from Ladygill... as she reminds me "It is NOT a blue bird" ....
LOLOLOL!



*R*


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> Of course you do , YOU took that picture!!
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey,,,,, I knew it wasn't a "bluebird",,, that's why I typed,, "blue" in quotes,,:lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

William H Bonney said:


> Hey,,,,, I knew it wasn't a "bluebird",,, that's why I typed,, "blue" in quotes,,:lol:


Yeah , I know - I was just funnin' ya WHB....
Myself , I just call it a bluebird _so I can_ get a reprimand from Ladygill...LOL!!
:yikes:
sssssPaNK mE!!! I think it's muH BiRFdAY!!
:evilsmile

We don't see them very often , and Dawn is like a blood-thirsty hunter ... with a LENS!!!
:lol:

*R*


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Some great shots. I see the grosbeck every evening at my feeder and occasionally the indigo bunting. They seem fairly shy and seem more willing to visit the feeder when there aren't other birds on it.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

The first time I saw a *grosbeak, I thought it was someones pet bird that got loose. Cool looking birds.*


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

You are correct. That is an Indigo Bunting. Very beautiful bird. SFW1960 and myself are blessed with viewing such birds. It is totally awesome to look up and see such a site at the feeder.


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

He He He. The bright colors are a show stopper. I can see how you would have thought it to be someones pet.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

ART how did that Groesbeak get on the finger like that? It wasn't a sick bird was it? This is an amazing picture. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Ladygill said:


> ART how did that Groesbeak get on the finger like that? It wasn't a sick bird was it? This is an amazing picture. Thanks for posting it.


 
Maybe he's just sweet like me............:evil: :lol:


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

No, he wasn't sick.
I was watching him from inside my house feeding on some kind of small worms that were raining off an elm by my driveway. There were a good mix of grosbeaks, indigo buntings, goldfinches, purple finches, and sparrows. It was a real colorful show. Some larger bird flew over the driveway, and they all bailed. This one flew about 20 feet, landed in the grass, and laid still. I went out to see if I could get a picture of this. After I took a couple pics it let me pick it up. It stayed there for several minutes before it flew off.


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> Maybe he's just sweet like me............:evil: :lol:


Who the heck are you kidding Mr. Cane man???


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

ART said:


> No, he wasn't sick.
> I was watching him from inside my house feeding on some kind of small worms that were raining off an elm by my driveway. There were a good mix of grosbeaks, indigo buntings, goldfinches, purple finches, and sparrows. It was a real colorful show. Some larger bird flew over the driveway, and they all bailed. This one flew about 20 feet, landed in the grass, and laid still. I went out to see if I could get a picture of this. After I took a couple pics it let me pick it up. It stayed there for several minutes before it flew off.


How cool is this? That had to be awesome to witness. I bet it was like seeing a living rainbow!  I am glad you had the opportunity to witness such an event and to be able to actually have this bird sit on your finger.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

we have yellow breasted grosbek too.they are really pretty ..


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

woodie slayer said:


> we have yellow breasted grosbek too.they are really pretty ..


Woodie,

I know your area real well...and there certainly are alot of rose breasted and *evening* *grosbeaks *around you. I would go as far as saying they are very common there.

Evening grosbeaks, with their bright yellow, white and black...almost look like a tropical bird to me. One of Michigans prettiest birds, in my opinion.


----------

